# Welcome to My Crazy Life



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

7/30/12

So...in two days, I'm leaving for a horse show. It's two hours away, and I'm staying at a hotel Wednesday through Sunday. It's pretty much the first time I've been on my own - I mean, I have my riding instructor and the other students, but none of us are that close (although I plan on changing that!), and I have my own room. It'll be interesting.

I'm super duper excited for the hunter derby. Rusty does such a good job jumping "weird" looking jumps that I'm thinking it's his specialty. We entered a handy hunter at our last show, and I really liked that, too. Otherwise, we're doing Non-Thoroughbred Hunter, Maiden Hunter, VPS Hunter, Hunter Equitation, Long Stirrup 18 and older, and all the under saddle classes that go with those. Oh, and maybe something like the USA hunter? I don't know. Anyway, all should go pretty well, except I'm a little nervous about Rusty getting his leads. He isn't good at picking up his right lead, and I know we won't even be "competitive" because we don't do flying leads. Yet, anyway, lol. It's not so much winning or coming into the ribbons...it's just paying a certain price for the standard of competition, and I don't know if we're up to the standard yet. So I'm just going to have fun and hope for the best! 

Today I had to run to Fleet Farm to pick up some buckets for the show and some horse feed. And then there were all those little nit-picky supplies for me, like traveling deodorant, etc...I'm not the world's great preparer. AT ALL. I hate preparation.

On a side note, my cute little Arab, Knight, did something weird today. I let him in with the other horses after he was done eating (he's older and always gets picked on at feeding time), and he decided to roll. When he got up, he kept snorting and shaking the flies off...it was really funny. I've never seen a horse do that before.

Probably won't ride today because it's super hot and I have to work at 4 until close. Paying for equines is harrrddd work!


----------

